# Burping



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know a cause I think it would depends on a couple of different things that could be different from situation to situation. However, I don't think it is a problem... My dogs do it usualy after a meal or drinking water lol. Same as humans, it's just another form of gas.


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

good! he just sounds so human-like and pleased when he does it LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have dogs that will get right up in your face and then just let loose... it can be kind of disturbing to guest LoL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:rofl: That can be disgusting...LOL Some of those burps aren't very pleasant.

Mine are the worst. They think horse droppings are desert for them. :faint:
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My dog used to burp quite a bit, but since we raised his dishes he's been burping much less. Perhaps you could try feeding Armani from a chair for a few weeks and see if that helps at all. 

Better out than in!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd be cautious about the raised dishes.
Some studies suggest that it might contribute to bloat.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

spoofan said:


> I'd be cautious about the raised dishes.
> Some studies suggest that it might contribute to bloat.


I've heard that as well, but talked to my vet about it and he said to keep feeding from raised bowls. 

But I guess I shouldn't suggest something that could be potentially harmful. Sorry bout that.


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Locket said:


> I've heard that as well, but talked to my vet about it and he said to keep feeding from raised bowls.
> 
> But I guess I shouldn't suggest something that could be potentially harmful. Sorry bout that.


oh no thanks I love all the help i can get!!! lol he doesn't have a very sensitive stomach though. we feed him lots of things like carrots and stuff, anything we eat he eats lol! we do have a chart of possible food allergies and things for poodles so we stay away from those.
I was just worried it could be a sign of mild bloat.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArmaniGirl said:


> My poodle burps A LOT does anybody know what its from? lol its hilarious but im scared somethings wrong.


Hahahaha.... we had a collie that burped a lot! It usually happens when they eat their food too fast and air gets trapped in the stomach. If it bothers you you could try one of those funny bowls they have that slows down your dog from inhaling the food.

http://www.ohmydogsupplies.com/brake-fast.html


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

thats hilarious! thanks! it doesn't really bother me, i'm just glad hes safe


----------

